# Verzweifelte suche nach einem Film.



## BlackAir (3. April 2012)

Huhu Leute,

ich und meine Freundin sind seit paar Tagen auf der suche nach einem Film den wir mal gesehen haben.
Nun das Problem, wir haben den Namen total vergessen.

Im Film geht es um ein Buch/Notizblock wo jemand Wünsche reinschreiben konnte, als man reingeschrieben hat, verblasste die Schrift wieder. Ich kann mich noch daran Erinnern, als eine Frau sich gewünscht hat, das eine andere Frau sterben sollte. Die andere Frau saß danach vorm Spiegel und ihr vielen die Haare und Zähne aus, dabei hat sie Nasenbluten gekriegt. Sie ist ins Bad gelaufen und hat dabei ein Würgereiz gekriegt. Die Tür fiel hinter ihr zu und ging nicht mehr auf. Sie lehnte sich in die Badewanne und ist dabei an ihrem Würgereiz erstickt, glaube ich. Die Tür ging darauf von selber auf.

Es war kein Manga/Anime, da es sehr nach Death Note klingt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.
Wenn es irgendjemand bekannt vor kommt, würde ich mich über den Namen freuen.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## danomat (4. April 2012)

Den kenn ich. Lieg mal auf premiere. War ein tagebuch soweit ich weiß. Leider kenn ich den namen nicht mehr. Ist auf jeden fall ein us film und spielt mit collegeschülern


Edit. Den mein ich:
http://www.horror-page.de/index_html.htm?http://www.horror-page.de/Filme_normal/D/devils_diary.htm


----------



## BlackAir (4. April 2012)

Genaaau der war das! 

Vielen, Vielen Dank!

ich dachte schon die Suche findet nie ein Ende.


----------



## danomat (4. April 2012)

Kein problem. Filme kenn ich so ziemlich alles was es gibt. Premiere sei dank. Auch wenn 90% grottig sind


----------

